# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Γενικά >  >  Ιστορία: Πώς φτάσαμε μέχρι εδώ

## MacGyver

Επιτέλους τηλεόραση στην Αθήνα.
Από το τρίτο τεύχος της Τεχνικής Εκλογής του 1966.

----------

GeorgeVita (13-07-12), 

jdm (19-02-16), 

p.gabr (13-07-12), 

sakisr (13-02-17)

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Πολύ ωραία φίλε Steeve MacGyuver, πολύ ενδιαφέροντα αυτά τα ιστορικά άρθρα. Σε ευχαριστούμε! Παρεμπιπτόντως, ποια είναι η περιοχή LGTS;

----------


## MacGyver

Μικροκυκλώματα : Ένα σύγχρονο θαύμα της ηλεκτρονικής τεχνικής.
Απρίλιος 1966

----------


## MacGyver

Για να ανοίγη απο μακρυά η πόρτα του γκαράζ !
Τ.Ε Ιαν. 1966

----------


## MacGyver

<Relay διαρροής>
<Φωτοτυπικό>

----------


## MacGyver

Η συσκευή που 'αισθάνεται' τις διαρροές ρεύματος.
Μηχάνημα αντιγραφής σχεδίων.
Τ.Ε Νοε-Δεκ. 1965

----------


## MacGyver

Θα 'έγγράφωνται' και οι εκπομπές TV. 
Φεβρουάριος 1966

----------


## JOUN

Δεν ξερω αν το προσεξατε αλλα στο αρθρο για το φωτοτυπικο λεει οτι το σχεδιο ελεγχεται απο το προγραμμα,σβηνονται οι παραπανω γραμμες,και συμπληρωνονται αυτες που λειπουν...Ναι καλα,λεμε και καμμια μ@λ@κι@ να περασει η ωρα...

----------


## betacord85

akai και κεφαλη χωρις περιστροφικη κεφαλη...εμ ιαπωνεζικο!!!!...respect

----------


## pantelis51

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον! Υπάρχουνε και άλλες σκαναρισμένες σελίδες;

----------


## MacGyver

Ένα απλό ασύρματο τηλέφωνο.
Έγχρωμες φωτογραφίες με ηλεκτρονικό μηχάνημα.
    Τ.Ε Νοε-Δεκ. 1965
   Τεύχος 2

----------


## MacGyver

Κεραίες τηλεοράσεως για πολλούς δέκτες.
    Τ.Ε  1966

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Βρήκα μια ιστοσελίδα ενός πανεπιστημιακού Ιταλού καθηγητή βιολογίας που έχει τις ιταλικές πηγές της πρώνην Τεχνικής Εκλογής του Μαυρομμάτη:
http://www.introni.it/riviste.html

Αλλά και η αρχική ιστοσελίδα του καθηγητή έχει πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέρον:
http://www.introni.it/

Καλή διασκέδαση με vintage ηλεκτρονικές καταστάσεις και όχι μόνο!

----------


## MacGyver

*1962*
Εκφώνηση ΥΕΝΕΔ : Εδώ Αθήναι, Ραδιοφωνικός σταθμός υπηρεσίας ενημερώσεως ενόπλων δυνάμεων.
Edw Athinai.zip

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Από την παραπάνω ιστοσελίδα εντόπισα και την πηγή του Αθανάσιου Τράπαλη για την κατασκευή "Πομποδέκτης Χειρός 112ΜC/s" που βρίσκεται στο βιβλίο του 'Ηλεκτρονικές Κατασκευές" και είναι αναρτημένο στα "Αρχεία".

----------


## aris285

> Κεραίες τηλεοράσεως για πολλούς δέκτες.
>     Τ.Ε  1966



 Οι γερμανοι το εκαναν αυτο το 1966 εδω εχουμε φτασει 2011 και ακομα οι κεραιες στις ταρατσες των πολυκατοικιων κοντευουν να μας πνηξουν.

----------


## MacGyver

*1965*
Τεχνική εκλογή, τεύχος 2
Τηλεπικοινωνιακοί δορυφόροι

TE2.jpg oscar1.jpg oscar2.jpg oscar3.jpg oscar4.jpg

----------

Γιώργος Φυσικός (12-07-12), 

GeorgeVita (13-07-12), 

p.gabr (13-07-12)

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

αυτό που κάνεις είναι πολύ καλό. σε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## SRF

> *1965*
> Τεχνική εκλογή, τεύχος 2
> Τηλεπικοινωνιακοί δορυφόροι
> 
> TE2.jpg



Σε αυτήν την εικόνα μάλιστα φαίνεται ο Γεράρδος επίσημα δηλωμένος ως "συνεργάτης" της Τ.Ε. !!!

----------


## hlsat

Πρωτες εκπομπες εικονας τηλεοραση Βολος 1967 καλοκαιρι απο Πηλιο ο σταθμος η παλια ΥΕΝΕΔ.
Αργοτερα Αθηνα ΕΙΡΤ 05 καναλι VHF οριζοντια πολωση και 07 καναλι  VHF  ΥΕΝΕΔ καθετη πολωση αν δεν με απατα η μνημη μου.
Ξενες σειρες. 
Ταξιδη στα αστερια διαστημικο ( Κερκ Σποκ και η παρεα του )
Μπονατζα  κουμποικο  ( πατερας και τρεις γιοι )
Χαβαι 5 μηδεν αστυνομικο.
Και αλλα θα θυμηθω.

----------


## MacGyver

Τεχνική εκλογή , τεύχος 3ο 1966
Κατασκευάστε ένα ισχυρό πομπό με μία μόνο λυχνία. Στα 40μ & 80μ

----------

aris52 (13-02-17), 

Dragonborn (18-02-16), 

SV8CRI panos (17-07-22)

----------


## FILMAN

Εμένα μου άρεσε η μπαρογεννήτρια στην τελευταία φωτο του #1!

----------


## Dragonborn

Αν εβαζε έναν κρυσταλλικό ταλαντωτή με 6C4 θα μπορούσε να γίνει ένας καταπληκτικός πομπός CW με αμελητέο πρόσθετο κόστος. Έτσι όπως είναι, άστα - βράστα...

----------


## p.gabr

> Αν εβαζε έναν κρυσταλλικό ταλαντωτή με 6C4 θα μπορούσε να γίνει ένας καταπληκτικός πομπός CW με αμελητέο πρόσθετο κόστος. Έτσι όπως είναι, άστα - βράστα...



Απλως σωστότερο από κάτι άλλα που κυκλοφορούσαν
Tα σχέδια αυτό ήταν  copy-paste απο τα ξένα περιοδικά και συμπλήρωσαν μερικά Ελληνικά επάνω στο τοπογραφικό  σχέδιο 


 Το popular electronics είχε αυτές τις σχεδιαστικές γραμμές 

18-2-2016 10-06-17 μμ.jpg

----------


## MacGyver

- Αμερικάνικη σχεδίαση, κι όλα στο χέρι. Δείτε στο σχέδιο τις 3D κολλήσεις!
- Το λέει ο τίτλος, αυτό ήταν το σπουδαίο, η απλότητα, με μία μόνο λυχνία!

----------


## MacGyver

Αν και θα έπρεπε να το κάνω στην αρχή, θα πω μερικά λόγια για το περιοδικό που έχω στα χέρια μου.
Είναι κληροδότημα του θείου μου, μικρότερου αδελφού του πατέρα μου, φοιτητή της Σιβιτανιδείου κάπου στο 60 - 65.
Δυστυχώς δεν ζουν και οι δύο, και δεν μπορώ τώρα που εκτιμώ αυτό πού έχω,να πάρω περισσότερες πληροφορίες.
Ο θείος μου σπούδαζε μηχανολόγος και μετέπειτα εργάστηκε ως καθηγητής στο τεχνικό λύκειο Κατερίνης.

Τα τεύχη που έχω είναι: το πρώτο Σεπτ. Οκτ. 1965 μέχρι και το έκτο Ιουλ. Αυγ. 1966.
Είναι δεμένα σε βιβλίο, λείπουν τα εξώφυλλα και αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που δυσκολεύομαι να ξεκινήσω την ολική μεταφορά του σε pdf.
Το περιοδικό εκδίδονταν κάθε δίμηνο στην τιμή των 20 δρχ.
Από μικρό παιδί που έπεσε στα χέρια μου, μιας και όλο το αρχείο του θείου μου ήταν στο πατρικό μου σπίτι, μπορώ να πω ότι το διάβασα δεκάδες φορές.
Μέσα από αυτό αγάπησα την επιστήμη και φυσικά καθορίστηκε και η μετέπειτα επαγγελματική μου πορεία.

τε.jpg

----------

CybEng (20-02-16)

----------


## MacGyver

Θησαυρός γνώσεων και ιστορίας των ηλεκτρονικών με τα κυριότερα περιοδικά από το 1913.
Link

nuova-elettronica-189_0000.jpg

----------

agis68 (13-02-17), 

aktis (14-02-17)

----------


## MacGyver

1.jpg 3.jpg 2.jpg

----------

mikemtb (08-11-18), 

nestoras (08-11-18), 

p.gabr (08-11-18)

----------


## SRF

> 1.jpg 3.jpg 2.jpg



! Από τον Πάσχο στην Ακαδημίας!!! 
Τι μου θύμησες... ! 
Ήταν το δεύτερο μαγαζί ηλεκτρονικών που πήγα (μετά τον Βενιέρη στην Βερανζέρου) ! 1974 - 1975 ! Είχε καλή συλλογή με λυχνίες και καλές τιμές! Συμπτωματικά όταν το έκλεινε ο γαμπρός του το ~1998 αγόρασα όλη την αποθηκή με τις λυχνίες τους! Κάπου 18000 λυχνίες!

----------

nestoras (08-11-18)

----------


## MacGyver

Έχω κάπου καταχωνιασμένο και ένα πορτοκαλί βιβλιαράκι με αντιστοιχίες τρανζίστορ απο το Ράδιο Σκουλά στην Έσλιν, έκδοσης 80-81, όταν έμενα στην γειτονιά του στην Σεβαστουπόλεως.
Τότε, δούλεψα παράλληλα για ένα καλοκαίρι και σαν βοηθός σερβιτόρου στον αξέχαστο Κωστάρα , Αλεξάνδρας και Κηφισίας γωνία.

----------


## rama

Για μένα, σταθμός πραγματικά για τις γνώσεις και τα ενδιαφέροντά μου αποτέλεσε η απόκτηση σε μικρή ηλικία αρκετών τόμων της (μεταφρασμένης) αμερικάνικης σειράς Time Life, δεκαετίας 1960. Μαγικά θέματα. Ενέργεια, Μηχανές, Ύλη, Μαθηματικά, Πτήση, Πλοία, Καιρός, Τροχοί, κλπ με απλά κείμενα, φωτογραφίες, παραδείγματα. Κυριολεκτικά άλλαξε ο τρόπος σκέψης μου. Μπορεί να μην σπούδασα κάποιο από τα θέματα, αλλά απέκτησα το ενδιαφέρον να διαβάζω γι αυτά και να σκέφτομαι σε επιστημονική βάση.
Τα έχω ακόμη. Κατά καιρούς τα ξεφυλλίζω. Θησαυρός.

----------


## SRF

> Έχω κάπου καταχωνιασμένο και ένα πορτοκαλί βιβλιαράκι με αντιστοιχίες τρανζίστορ απο το Ράδιο Σκουλά στην Έσλιν, έκδοσης 80-81, όταν έμενα στην γειτονιά του στην Σεβαστουπόλεως.
> Τότε, δούλεψα παράλληλα για ένα καλοκαίρι και σαν βοηθός σερβιτόρου στον αξέχαστο Κωστάρα , Αλεξάνδρας και Κηφισίας γωνία.



!!! 
Στους Σκουλάδες!!! 
Έχεις δουλέψει και "παραλία" ! Σύχναζα κάποτε στο Delil... Και κλασσικό στέκι το... Λυχνάρι στον Πύργο!

----------

